# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu Kimdir?

## ceyda

1035.jpg
Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu 1954 yılında, Sivas'ın Şarkışla ilçesi Elmalı Köyü'nde doğdu. İlk ve orta öğrenimini Şarkışla'da, üniversite eğitimini Ankara Üniversitesi Veteriner Fakültesi'nde yaptı.

1968'de cemiyetçilik çalışmalarına başlayan Yazıcıoğlu, Şarkışla'da Genç Ülkücüler Hareketi'ne katıldı. Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, üniversite eğitimi için 1972'de Ankara'ya geldikten sonra Ülkü Ocakları Genel Merkezi'nde görev yapmaya başladı; sırasıyla Ülkü Ocakları Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı ve Ülkü Ocakları Genel Başkanlığı'nda bulundu (1977-78).

Yazıcıoğlu, 1978'de faaliyete geçen Ülkücü Gençlik Derneği'nin kurucu Genel Başkanı oldu. 1980 yılına kadar MHP'de Genel Başkan Müşavirliği görevinde bulunan Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, 12 Eylül 1980'den sonra MHP ve Ülkücü Kuruluşlar Davası'nda yargılandı. 7,5 yıl Mamak Cezaevi'nde kalan Yazıcıoğlu, bu davadan herhangi bir ceza almadan berat etti.

Yazıcıoğlu, cezaevinden çıktıktan sonra, cezaevindeki ülkücüler ve onların ailelerine yardım amacıyla kurulan Sosyal Güvenlik ve Eğitim Vakfı'nın başkanlığını yaptı.

Yazıcıoğlu, 1987'de Milliyetçi Çalışma Partisi'ne (MÇP) girdi ve Genel Sekreter Yardımcılığı görevinde bulundu. 20 Ekim 1991 Milletvekili Genel Seçimlerinde, Refah Partisi (RP), Milliyetçi Çalışma Partisi (MÇP) ve Islahatçı Demokrasi Partisi'nin (IDP) oluşturduğu ittifak bünyesinde milletvekili adayı olan Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, Sivas'tan milletvekili seçildi.

Yazıcıoğlu, 7 Temmuz 1992'de, "içinde bulunduğu partinin siyasi anlayışıyla uyuşamadığı" gerekçesiyle 5 milletvekili arkadaşı ile beraber MÇP'den ayrıldı.

Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, 29 Ocak 1993'de, MÇP'den ayrılan bir grup arkadaşı ile beraber Büyük Birlik Partisi'ni (BBP) kurdu ve partinin Genel Başkanı oldu.



24 Aralık 1995'te yapılan erken genel seçimlerinde ANAP-BBP ittifakından 20. Dönem Sivas milletvekili olarak yeniden parlamentoya giren Yazıcıoğlu, 28 Şubat 1996'da ANAP'tan istifa ederek, BBP'ye döndü.

Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, 26 Nisan 1998'de yapılan 3. Büyük Kurultay ve 8 Ekim 2000 tarihindeki 4. Büyük Kurultay'da tekrar BBP Genel Başkanlığına seçildi.

Temmuz 2007'de yapılan genel seçimlerde Sivas'tan milletvekili seçilerek TBMM'ye girdi.

BBP Genel Başkanlığı görevini sürdürürken geçirdiği helikopter kazasında vefat eden Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, evli ve iki çocuk babasıydı.

Helikopter Kazası
Yazıcıoğlu 25 Mart 2009 günü seçim çalışmalarını yürütmek üzere kiralanan özel bir firmaya ait helikopterle Kahramanmaraş'ın Çağlayancerit İlçesi'nden Yozgat'ın Yerköy İlçesi'ne giderken kaza geçirdi ve helikopteri düştü.

Enkaza ulaşıldı
Enkaza uzun süre ulaşılamamış ve arama çalışmaları zor şartlarda devam etmiştir. Kazadan yaklaşık 47 saat sonra 27 Mart 2009 günü enkaza ulaşılabilmiştir.

Göksun İlçesinde enkazın yeri belli olmasına rağmen olumsuz hava koşulları nedeniyle görevlilerin ulaşması da büyük sorun oldu. Enkaz bölgesine giden görevlilere dün enkazı bulan bulan köylüler kılavuzluk yaptı.

Genelkurmay, Doğal Afetler Arama ve Kurtarma (DAK) timleri helikopterle indirilerek, enkaz bölgesinde tahliye işlemi başlattı. BBP Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu ve beraberindekileri taşıyan helikopterin enkazının bulunduğu bölgede ulaşılan cesetler, helikopterle kahramanmaraş'a getirildi.

Yazıcıoğlu'nun cesedi ağabeyi tarafından teşhis edildi.

Ölüm haberi ilk olarak Yazıcıoğlu'nun eşi Gülefer Yazıcıoğlu'na İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay tarafından verildi. Doktor konrolündeki Gülefer Hanım sakinleştirici ilaç aldı. 87 yaşındaki annesi Fidan Yazıcıoğlu da gelişmeyi doktor kontrolünde öğrendi. Anneye tansiyon hapı verildi. Fidan Yazıcıoğlu, kız kardeşleri Naziye Soysal ve Mavuş Ocak ile diğer yakınlarının bulunduğu evin önünde sağlık ekipleri hazır bekletiliyor. BBP'liler ise acı haberi Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil Çiçek'ten aldı.

----------

